# MTPCA FUR SALE SAT. DEC. 18



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Jays Sporting in Clare. Sale starts at 9. The mystery of fur $$$ will be over, Should be a barn burner of a sale as buyers scramble for goods in a red hot market.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Hope to attend. 😀


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

More ppl bidding than selling with these prices lol


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Are prices up or something? What would be the cause of that?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

meatfishhunter said:


> More ppl bidding than selling with these prices lol


You're either up too late, or up too early. LOL Relax. You will do OK.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

What are these red hot prices?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Cat comes out of the bag on Sat.. Be patient.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

This is gonna be good. I can't wait!

Guys I'm pretty sure I hit the lotto with my two muskrat. These prices have me so excited I'm pricing out a new boat!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah. I'm on pins and needles. The whole country is watching for the Clare results. Put the popcorn on. LOL


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there. Was planning to sell but have funeral and cant stay long enough to move my deer hides. Still like to see how it plays out. Will sell in January or sit if prices are in the dumpster. Hope everyone leaves with what they expected to buy and sell for. Popcorn may be on the menu.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Always a pleasure Anita.


----------



## Herb Boyd (Sep 3, 2018)

furandhides said:


> Cat comes out of the bag on Sat.. Be patient.


There's gonna be wheelbarrows full of cash...


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

The BIG buyers will pompously enter the auction arena. Chests and necks bloated, hackles raised, spurs on. And then, let the games begin.


----------



## Herb Boyd (Sep 3, 2018)

furandhides said:


> The BIG buyers will pompously enter the auction arena. Chests and necks bloated, hackles raised, spurs on. And then, let the games begin.


Above all, drive safely on your way to Clare...pick up evey roadkill **** you see


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone know where we can find the sale report from the sale ?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Sale started several hours late due to an MTPCA trailer overturn, weather related. Was a small sale. We were eating lunch in Clare at 1:30. Probably about 6 buyers, maybe a couple dozen lots of fur. Don't know when results will be released. I bought 1128 muskrats. Thanks guys. Roger


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

What did you pay? Would guess you know that


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Sad 😔


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## GWGjr (Feb 1, 2018)

About 25 to 30 of those **** were sold as green and went for $0.25 to $0.50 each - was painful to watch those get sold. Some poorer quality skins were offloaded in this sale from my layman's perspective. Larger rats did well but prices dropped quick on the smaller skins - same with beaver with dark XL's bringing the best money as expected. Found it interesting that the badger brought what it did being sold in the round - probably more than had it been put up.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

MEOWWW !


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Buyers aren't getting any of my fur for those prices. To the tannery they go.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

GWGjr said:


> About 25 to 30 of those **** were sold as green and went for $0.25 to $0.50 each - was painful to watch those get sold. Some poorer quality skins were offloaded in this sale from my layman's perspective. Larger rats did well but prices dropped quick on the smaller skins - same with beaver with dark XL's bringing the best money as expected. Found it interesting that the badger brought what it did being sold in the round - probably more than had it been put up.


Makes you wonder if that badger was going to a taxidermist?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> Makes you wonder if that badger was going to a taxidermist?


We were actually fortunate to have 3-4 of the buyers, that were buying for the novelty market, not the fur trade. The otter, mink, coyote, foxes, most of the beaver and a significant portion of the ****, were bought to tan. Prices would have been significantly lower, had those buyers not been present. Sad but true.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

furandhides said:


> We were actually fortunate to have 3-4 of the buyers, that were buying for the novelty market, not the fur trade. The otter, mink, coyote, foxes, most of the beaver and a significant portion of the ****, were bought to tan. Prices would have been significantly lower, had those buyers not been present. Sad but true.


I believe that!


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, looks like all my fur goes to the tannery. I'll cover the walls in tanned fur before I sell at those prices. Looks like I'm about *negative* 5.00 per hour. I like trapping too much to quit.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

It is crazy to me how much fur prices have tanked. Years ago it was actually worth the effort. Not so much anymore.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> It is crazy to me how much fur prices have tanked. Years ago it was actually worth the effort. Not so much anymore.


Years ago consumers, the folks who buy the fur garments to wear, maybe had more $$ to burn and possibly hadn't yet felt the peer pressure not to wear fur. Times change as well as global pressures and circumstances, trappers who are the raw material producers have to adjust to the consumer end of the fur-use chain or fade away. While I'm writing this I feel a need after 67 years of trapping to say that I'm no longer shocked as I used to be when trappers don't understand, or forget, or don't have critical thinking ability that there is an end consumer for our fur and it's NOT the fur buyer. They seem to only think as far as the fur buyer as if he's the end consumer.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Seldom said:


> Years ago consumers, the folks who buy the fur garments to wear, maybe had more $$ to burn and possibly hadn't yet felt the peer pressure not to wear fur. Times change as well as global pressures and circumstances, trappers who are the raw material producers have to adjust to the consumer end of the fur-use chain or fade away. While I'm writing this I feel a need after 67 years of trapping to say that I'm no longer shocked as I used to be when trappers don't understand, or forget, or don't have critical thinking ability that there is an end consumer for our fur and it's NOT the fur buyer. They seem to only think as far as the fur buyer as if he's the end consumer.


That is a good point about the end consumer. 

It is just too bad that people shun fur so much these days. In some instances I can see it, but not for normal critter that aren't endangered or anything.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> That is a good point about the end consumer.
> 
> It is just too bad that people shun fur so much these days. In some instances I can see it, but not for normal critter that aren't endangered or anything.


People are being taught today that animals are cartoon characters or pets. I related a story yesterday about the Field Tech reaction to me drowning a ****. As I worked as MSU's trapper for 3 years and other studies within the scope of the Project I heard time and time again from these young people that they hated to trap animals lethally OR otherwise but only did it in the name of science. Even then, some refused to preform humane dispatch to small rodents. Every year at the start of the Project there would be a meeting at the Field House with all of the MSU staff and student helpers totaling around 36 people. Every single year after I would be introduced and the professor would ask if there were any questions for the Project Staff, which I was one. I would get two questions right off then bat. #1 How can you work on this project and are a Dow retiree and #2 would be how can you justify being a trapper and hurting and killing innocent animals?

I was told that during the last week of school before graduation the biology grads had to watch two films about animal cruelty and trapping. One was produced by PETA and the other by NTA.

I certainly could answer those questions and a lot more during the project because everyday I had several students, if not working on other studies that day, assigned to me. Everyday I had at least one Field Tech and maybe a visiting professor, and several students accompanying me. You see, one of my key job responsibilities was to teach trapping and pelt handling if the person desired it or if the professor directed them to. On a couple of occasions I had to pause the trapping and have 1/2 dozen project people sitting on the river bank while I stood in the river and gave 'em a lecture.
I achieved "old Geezerdom" on that Project! LOL


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

jiggin is livin said:


> It is just too bad that people shun fur so much these days. In some instances I can see it, but not for normal critter that aren't endangered or anything.


Like Seldom related....Signs of the times! We are spending time with my wife's family this Christmas, and her brother and his family are in from California. I was reading a FB post on deer hunting, when my Niece (9)came up behind me, and looked over my shoulder at my phone, which currently had a picture of a guy posing with a nice (but obviously dead) buck. "That man is a murderer and should go to jail" she said. When I tried to explain things to her, all I got, was "NO! Killing animals is murder!!", and she then stormed off. CRAZY!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

North American fur has been going overseas for decades. COVID, the trade war, and weakening Russian and Chinese economies have hammered the fur market. I've seen it more than once over the 48 seasons I've trapped. We'll see it again.

Just remember- if you can cover your gas you're doing better than any deer, duck or grouse hunter. (And beaver tastes better than duck or goose.) But if you're trapping for the money- get a job at McDonald's. In the 70's guys would buy a truck with their fur money. In the 90's- a rifle or two. Now it's hoping to cover expenses.

Be safe and have fun! 

John


----------

